
Ask HN: Can we get funded by Y Combinator without a prototype? - mattdutra123
We have a team and an idea but no prototype (it’s a hardware company and we don’t have the money to build a prototype) can we apply for YC this way? If not, how should we raise funds for our prototype?
======
tlb
It's very common for YC-funded hardware companies not to have a working
prototype. But I hope you and your team are working on something! Working out
the details of the design, and showing sketches to customers doesn't require
money.

------
pilingual
“Whenever someone tells me that they can't figure out how to raise the first
$25,000 they need to get their company started I stand up, walk over to the
cereal box, and tell this story. It is a story of pure unadulterated hustle.
And I love it.”

[https://avc.com/2011/03/airbnb/](https://avc.com/2011/03/airbnb/)

Edit: if you were to create something really capital intensive like rockets,
Boom is a great story for that.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346947)

